# Seven Rural Wonders of Iran



## danangboy (Nov 29, 2005)

yea thank this is really awsome first seeing this kind of places


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

You are welcome!  

You have probably seen some wooden villages but Iran's Wooden Village is really a wonder.



















Look at this one:



















This wooden mosque is unique not only in Iran but also in the world. Its framework is Double L or Two by Four construction. Its two 13 meter high minarets are joined to the roof in a way that there are no pillars inside the mosque.

Its walls are double layered, and the framework is located between the layers. The framework of the minarets and the roof as well as the roof and the walls are connected in a spidery web style. It refers to its construction method which is similar to weaving web by spiders so that the minarets are joined together in a way that their weights are transferred equally first to the roof and then to walls and from there to ground. 

It is interesting that one can get access to the upper parts of the minaret by using ladder inside the minaret. More interesting is that a window has been installed at the spot the minaret and the roof are joined. The window acts like a ventilator helping to move hot and polluted air out of the mosque in summer and move in clean air through a special air duct installed on the roof. In this way, natural air conditioning takes place.

The walls of the mosque are a little slanted in order to make it easier to transfer weight from minaret to the ground.

Inside some other buildings in this wooden village:


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Is that in Neyshabur?


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Fantastic photos.


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

Shapoor said:


> Is that in Neyshabur?


The real name of the village is "Mohammad-abad Aqazadeh" and is located about 15 kms southeast of Neyshabur.


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

Yep, if there is a country which still can show wonders to the other world, it is Iran. So many thanks for this thread!

It will be tough but also interesting when I will reach to the description of Iran in my Wondermondo website.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^Great website Gatis


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

Some other pics of *Nayband* in the middle of the desert:


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

*Vafs*, a man-made oasis in the desert:


----------



## marceloffbh (Jul 27, 2009)

Truly amazing!


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

Some other great villages in Iran:

*Qeshlaq*










*Palangan*










*Satiari*










*Kushk*



















*Porzan*










I don't know the name of this one:


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

It is interesting to know there are also some strange African villages in Iran, as I said in this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=222069 some relate these Africans to the Thonga-Bantu cultures of southeastern Africa.









An African woman in a village in Lashar









Another African village in Lashar









Entrance to a "toup", house of palm branches. Walls of these houses are covered with a mixture of straw and mud and their ceiling is covered by "daz" (fan palm) leaves.


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

*Hilevar*, a hidden village:


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

Some famous villages in Iran:

*Shemshak*:




























*Dizin*:




























*Kandelus*:


----------



## alex john (Oct 25, 2010)

Its good, and although I understand it's a short story it still feels a bit "rushed". To me it feels more like a long wordy poem more than a story, but the emotion is there an your attention to detail is there, I would like to see it just a bit more expanded. Other than that, it is very good. Also, your age might have been nice to know just to be able to judge your skill a bit more.


----------



## Mali (Dec 19, 2005)

Truly unique.


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

A newly built hotel in Shemshak, built by Japanese architects:










Interior:


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for your comments, I have posted more than 7 villages, the fact is that I myself didn't know some of them and just found them recently by searching through some Persian websites, it would be great if you tell me which ones are the top 7 villages in Iran in your opinion.

Meanwhile I'm 32 years old!


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok, I continue!

*Miandasht*, Khorasan province:


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

*Hasan Beyg*, Isfahan Province:

After hundreds years, these people still live in their small citadel!


----------

